# Mosquito Ice



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Headed up to Mosquito today...not surprised with the lack of wind most of the lake has skim ice... Able to break up the ice and do some ice fishing at the docks but no casting. Will be interesting with the sunshine and warmer temperatures and a little wind if the light will open up again 🤔


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Fished the mosquito spillway this afternoon. No fish and dirty water a flowing. Saw alot a shad-iscles frozen in surrounding bushes along shore lines. Lake side definitely had ice on it.

Don.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Can one of you local guys keep us up to date on the ice conditions for the bouy line? It would be great to get out there this year. It's an hour drive for me so I'm depending on information from this site. It's always appreciated fellas. Thanks


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Photos from yesterday, that vehicle you drive allwayz would get swallowed on that road in, worst shape I have ever seen. Still has a ways to go.
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I don’t fish the north end much, is that a muskrat hut?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Kit...need some cold clear windless nights. Maybe February will be out there. Who knows tho.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Just drive past the south end and there is open water from State Park as far as you can see. There is some patchy skim ice by the dam but not much


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

That doesn’t look good at all 🤬
Where’s our ice!?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Gonna have to move to Wisconsin or South Dakota to get some dadgum ice.


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the ice reports. Wish I lived closer to where I fish and could reciprocate. Hope to see you all out there soon

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey guys! Good to hear y'all know it won't be long. How is the marina? looks like that's whatz up. Getting any big gills?


----------

